
Rust/Wasm/SDL game project - Schreda
https://github.com/Schr3da/hackertron-eu-wasm-game-project
======
Schreda
Two month ago I started a game project with the aim to get into webassembly
and rust. Therefore I created a devblog which I try to maintain constantly.
The project is open source on github. However I'm currently working on a auto-
generated map component which will be one of the core components.

